# Street Saints - NZ Paramedics



## MrBrown (Aug 18, 2011)

Here's a clip off NZ's 20/20 which follows two Paramedic crews in Christchurch (before the earthquake).

Note the defunct practice level called "Advanced Paramedic" which has been replaced with "Intensive Care Paramedic"

Hope you enjoy and look forward to seeing how we differ from your side of the world 

http://tvnz.co.nz/20-20-news/street-saints-12-10-video-3719929


----------



## firetender (Aug 18, 2011)

*Pissed...*

The show was fixated on drunks.

Drunks down, drunks injured, drunks rioting, dead drunks, twisted drunks, uncooperative drunks, short drunks, tall drunks, young drunks, old drunks, Rasta drunks and Punk drunks...

Is everyone pissed 24/7 other than the gal and young medic?

Were I a medic there, I'd get drunk for having to deal with so many; talk about tending to the self destructive! I learned nothing about the system except it almost exclusively deals with drunks and you get to re-articulate fractures.

But really, that guy should have had a drink before the medics started pulling on his leg; I expected to find a full bar on the rig! What could be more effective in their call zone than intervention against the DT's?

Sorry, but this was coverage meant to shock, NOT inform. It gave a terrible view of both NZ AND paramedicine there which seems to be geared toward Drunk Control.

I've seen much better video coverage from Down Under on this site and I couldn't find the series, somebody help me and redeem Brown!


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 18, 2011)

A significant amount of work is now alcohol related with alcohol related harm on the rise.

There has also been a steady increase in violence towards Ambulance Officers, again a large proportion of it is caused by alcohol.

The bloke who got his led yanked on would have gotten morphine and probably some ketamine as well


----------



## Commonsavage (Aug 20, 2011)

*Silly stupidity is international...*

...and gives us job securtiy.
Thanks Brown.  Granted, popular media tends to present reality in sensational fashion.  However, even on Maui, alchohol universally contributes to many...sometimes most...of the incidents to which we (street medics) respond.  Although, on Maui, it was As far as Kiwis go, every one I've met have been superbly courteous.
What I found interesting is that every call exhibited here is normal fare in any comparable sized metropolis in the US of A.  Oh, except for Maui where it is amazing how many "'volocanic rock as deadly weapon' assaults resulting in head trauma" patients I would see in the ED. Shaka!


----------



## Melclin (Aug 21, 2011)

firetender said:


> I've seen much better video coverage from Down Under on this site



If it actually was from here and not the UK, I imagine it would have been something from "Help", a pretty decent doco series from New South Wales ambos. 

Help - Episode 1 (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CimS2HZKyQ)

Constantly pissed? Well I try to be but its difficult now in a busy modern world.


----------



## Melclin (Aug 21, 2011)

Lol just watching that episode of Help again.

Apart from a few extra bits of technology, this is such an accurate representation of ambulance practice here.


----------



## firetender (Aug 21, 2011)

*That's the One!*

That's it; H E L P !

It was such a complicated name for me to remember. I recently realized that it's not 9-L-L

But that series knocked me out, primarily because it looked into and at the kinds of emotional baggage we're asked to deal with.


----------



## Martyn (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice share <_<

The student made me laugh 'Don't worry about my eye, is my nose straight!!!' Talk about priorities lol


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Aug 22, 2011)

Good vid thanks for sharing, also LOL at the drunk guy demanding glucose, Reminds of a time a guy called 000 and we went to him for asthma/severe SOB. He had been smoking hooch adn thought he was having an asthma attack. He immediatly starting asking for ventolin 'puffs'. Spo2 100% room air, chest clear nil bronchospasm


----------



## SinCityMedic (Sep 13, 2011)

*NZ Medic Info*

Hi there!! I'm hoping you can answer a few questions for me. I recently received my Paramedic credentials (level 6) to work in NZ. I'm having a hard time finding work though. I'm looking to live on the south island and am not dead set on being on an ambulance right away, I'm willing to do volunteer work before being paid, however I obviously need a job to immigrate. Do the hospitals use Paramedics in the emergency departments? Is there anything else I can do down there besides running as a medic on a truck? Any help is greatly appriciated.

Thanks


----------



## systemet (Sep 14, 2011)

Melclin said:


> Help - Episode 1 (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CimS2HZKyQ)



The medic on the last call seemed pretty switched on.


----------

